# horizontal rod tube grommets?



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not even sure that's what they are called...but the question is where can you get them?

I've seen several different styles, and even some smooth finished into the boat.

What I am interested in is the chrome or painted black metal ones...any clue?

oh yeah, if they're not called grommets, then what are they called?

Thanks!


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

are you talking about the fitting that goes on the end of the pvc where the opening is?

I saw someone use computer desk grommets before.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

yep...that's exactly what I'm talking about. That is a pretty good idea...the computer desk things

I've seen a boat manfacturer use some that were kind of oblong and chrome...just curios where they got them...but can't remember which boat manufacturer I saw


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

head on over to lowes and in the electrical section they have a section that stocks lamp switches, toggle switches, misc. electric crap and HOLE GROMMETS  ;D have them in different diameters too and look like this







[/img]


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks SBC! and marshnole!


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

The only thing that worries me about something like that is you're going to have a small hard "lip" inside that might snag the guides on your rod every time you pull it out. Make sure that you grind/sand/file it down some...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

like so?

http://www.marineeast.com/a_sch/sch_det.asp?cid=06&pid=06_08


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

those are really nice... but... 30 bucks a piece is quite a bit for my broke a$$. i will go with the desk grommets for 2.50 a piece and grind down the insides.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

http://www.marineeast.com/a_sch/sch_det.asp?cid=14&pid=14_17

I found these on the same website and they look like they would work just as well. The dimensions and illustrations link above them says they have a 2 in. inside diameter.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

those look like they would work good. Now I just have to find some 2 inch tubing that will bend in the front of my hull


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for all the links...

marshnole...you know when you ride down the road and see those big spools of "colored" tubing, for laying phone line and fiber optics...there you go...happened to pick up a piece of it up here the other day...2" and thick enough to retain shape, but thin enough to take a curve..nice stuff


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet but I plan on using sched. 40 pvc and a heat gun to shape it since I don't need a real aggressive curve. I'll be doing it in the next couple of days so I'll let you know how it works.


----------

